# Nice beaches near Pattaya?



## ValHam (Oct 5, 2011)

Staying in Pattaya for 2 weeks - Is it best to take a side trip to stay in a clean and a quiter beach area for a couple of days?


----------



## Skatduder (Oct 26, 2011)

You can take the baht bus to Jontiem for the day or take the ferry from the Pattaya pier over to the island for a day. I don't remember the name of the island.


----------

